# No discs, no electronics, no slopers and nothing but Campy



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

Granted you could argue wheels but Ive yet to find a better carbon clincher.










No regrets.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

That bike is almost quasi virtually perfect.

I would add just a bit more color and more classic looking modern wheels ( Campagnolo Hyperon ring a bell )


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

Here's my "No discs, no electronics, no slopers and nothing but Campy" + steel + Campagnolo Hyperon


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Pure Italian bike pron :arf: :arf: !!


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

:ihih:

@carbonlord, 
seriously your C59 deserves Campagnolo wheelset. as Salsa puts it, the Hyperon Ultra is definitely a good candidate. 
on my Colnago Master is the Hyperon Ultra Two clincher, with Conti Supersonic tyres. Rides super smooth and a rather stiff wheelset as well.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

@Maverick, 

I can only agree. here is my obsolete, outdated, traditionalist, vetust but still very beloved bike  ( on the also obsolete tubular version )


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

Hey Salsa, 

It's definitely not obsolete nor outdated
"Legendary" is most suitable.


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

*I just gotta join this party*

Colnago, and campy - it's a pure itlalian bike with a little french flair


----------



## mattheis (Oct 30, 2011)

Maverick said:


> Here's my "No discs, no electronics, no slopers and nothing but Campy" + steel + Campagnolo Hyperon


Wow. that is one sexy bike. What year is the frame?


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

cda 455 said:


> Pure Italian bike pron :arf: :arf: !!


May I repeat  ?!
.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Here's my discontinued, still looking sexy, traditional, nothing but Campy with and without Hyperones


----------



## MXL (Jun 26, 2012)

"No discs, no electronics, no slopers and nothing but Campy"

AMEN!!!


----------



## gemesif (Feb 28, 2012)

*No Tubular Wheel*

Tubular? :mad2:
I don't like it, fully expecting to get rid of him.
Why prefer to it?
I'm sorry, now I see, there is clincher too...?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Tubulars, like horizontal top Tubes and standard Cranksets are from an era when men were real men

that's all rrr:


on the other hand, tubulars are lighter and handle and corner better, more problematic when you flat, but I don't flat that often :thumbsup:


----------



## oldtrackie (Oct 23, 2005)

No discs, no electronics, no slopers and nothing but Campy...including brake callipers...:blush2:


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

... and Hyperon with gum sidewalls ( tubulars I reckon ? ) :thumbsup:


----------



## oldtrackie (Oct 23, 2005)

No, sorry, Hyperon Ultra clinchers!


----------



## Steve D (Mar 1, 2002)

Here's my Saronni EP


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

:like:


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

@oldtrackie

Is that a C40? 
Nice bike btw:thumbsup:


----------



## oldtrackie (Oct 23, 2005)

Thank you. Yes, it's a C40, bought in 2000. I also have an Extreme C, so I rarely use the C40, but it's such a lovely ride.


----------



## efuentes (Feb 3, 2010)

Salsa_Lover said:


> @Maverick,
> 
> I can only agree. here is my obsolete, outdated, traditionalist, vetust but still very beloved bike  ( on the also obsolete tubular version )


Very nice


----------

